# French door



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm just a painter, but I asked a carpenter over to a customers house to look at a sliding door that they want changed out to a french door.

He measured the opening at 6'0" and said a stud had to come out.

Can't the customer order a custom size door to fit that opening? Or isn't there french doors made to fit that size?

Thanks


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Joewho said:


> I'm just a painter, but I asked a carpenter over to a customers house to look at a sliding door that they want changed out to a french door.
> 
> He measured the opening at 6'0" and said a stud had to come out.
> 
> ...


Most patio doors that are "6' doors" are really a little under sized. Andersen has one that is 71.5" and one that is 70.5". Pella has one that is around 71.25".

What is you rough opening height?


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Oops, by french door I assume that you mean a french hinged? In which case Andersen's door is 71.5". Does the client really want the doors to swing into their living space?


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes a french door can be special built. Taking out a stud is a big job. Not really big but turns a small job into a big one. By removing a stud which would be actually be a jack/trimmer stud which is supporting the header. Which means you would need a permit to change the header out. 

Purchase a custom built door.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

If you can find one that is close, frames can be built and doors can be cut down a little bit without losing proportion.


----------



## beerisgoodfood (Mar 16, 2007)

Most french door units will be 71.5 and 99% of rough openings are at least 1 inch over for doors. The Andersons are actually even smaller in most cases 59" or 71".

Theres actually a good chance you will need to pack the R/O with a 1X or 2 and worse case replace a 2x with a 1x. Eitherway the house aint gonna fall down.

Order a stock door and crack it open and youll be suprised how many options you have.

Also going from slider to french plan on packing down the header so the new casing will have something to nail into.

Offen times youll need a full finish pack jamb around the door and have to max yer casing reveal just to cover the old drywall casing edge.

GL.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Joewho said:


> I'm just a painter, but I asked a carpenter over to a customers house to look at a sliding door that they want changed out to a french door.
> 
> He measured the opening at 6'0" and said a stud had to come out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

troubleseeker said:


> Be careful of the "stud that has to come out", it is probably the jack stud under the header. If so, you will need to remove this stud from both sides of the RO, and replace them with a piece of 1 x 4 to support the header, and still gain the extra 1 1/2" you need.



Although that method would work, it would be better done on a Saturday or Sunday, as it would surely be illegal between the hours of 8 A.M. to 4:30 P.M. on weekdays :whistling


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I agree with Tom. 1x4 for jacks on 6 ft span is dangerous.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Some door companies offer Retro fit door units that are smaller in size than the norm

This link has one 5-11 1/2 that requires a 6' rough opening

http://www.integritywindows.com/media/documents/ADM/Chap%209%20Swing%20Doors.pdf


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Here, they have beefed up the jambs and retro-ing most doors prior to the '80's can be a serious problem.


----------



## beerisgoodfood (Mar 16, 2007)

Theyve been double trimmering any opening over 4'6 for a long time now.

Toss in all the other strapping and rediculous crap its way over kill.

The question of trimmers goes back to the house itself.

Youd be suprised how those old houses held up without all this bullsh^t.

Ya pull a double trimmer and replace the overkill with a 1x4 you better yell timber because its all coming crashing down.

Just like WT7 it would dissinagrate at freefall speed.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

beerisgoodfood said:


> Theyve been double trimmering any opening over 4'6 for a long time now.


It depends on what the wall is holding up. Duh. Does it support a second floor? a roof? or is it a gable end wall? What are the concentrated loads? Makes all the difference.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

After renovating houses fo many years, I have seen many things done during different eras, and can tell you that there are tons of houses standing for 50 to 75 plus years with lots worse things than 1 x4 jacks under a 6' opening. It is going to take one hell of a point load condentrated on that 6' header to bow it enough for it to slip off of the 1 x4 jacks, and even more load to bow the jacks themselves if they are closely nailed off. And in the real world, how many of us, myself included ,are going to pull a permit to change a patio door?


----------

